# NO WARRANTY for HP4



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks to KarlB for shedding some light on this warranty issue with the S1000R/HP4. I contacted the BMW NA Rep about the warranty on the HP4 if you install the Akrapovic Race kit exhaust, ECU, and code. Here is the reply I received

*"When you buy the full track exhaust including the programming code your bike will be put into a manual warranty authorization status. If a turn signal fails no big deal. If there is an engine failure there could be a problem. The exhaust carries no warranty."*

Problem? after spending over 30K I should have no problems....I can understand issuing a manual warranty on it if you use the calibration tool. That allows you to manually change the map which could in turn could cause problems. It should not be the case for purchasing the exhaust, ECU, and a code that BMW programs and distributes themselves. Basically they are saying "Its our electrical product and programing BUT, were not 100% sure if the bike is going to stay together." I have never heard of anything like this.

And to add insult to injury they have no problem retaining a full warranty if you use an Akrapovic with a PCV or Bazzaz system.

Thanks again KarlB, I appreciate the info.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

strange isnt it, my 2010 S1000RR had its engine go pop at approx 2700 miles, it has a full Akro PCV /auto tune, block off plates and air filters, while it took BMW 2 weeks to decide if it was covered or not in the end they covered it and I got a whole new engine. the early 2010s had some cam issues and mine was right in the middle of the production dates for the failure. in researching the failure is where I learned of the warranty stance on the competition kit. 

as much as I would like to have the "BMW kit" to me it is better to go the after market route and let BMW try to meet the burden of proof to void the warranty if there is an issue rather than to buy the oem equip and agree to it being possibly compromised up front.


----------



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I'll probably go that way after the break in period..... It's just absolutely ridiculous.....


----------



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok... so 2 weeks of calls to BMW reps and got a call from the Top rep in charge. He told me that if I put the HP race kit on the warranty will only be not honored from abuse. He said redlining it for 5 minutes or rolling burnouts for a 1/4 of mile constitutes abuse. He assured me that it is very easy for them to tell EXACTLY what was going on when the bike failed. We can tell if its been on the track or not without even seeing the bike he said. They just need the ECU. I believe that, makes sense, and thats how it should be. So looks like I can get the race kit and control unit....


----------

